# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Pesca en Castilla y Leon

## WTFishing7

Hola a todos, en estas vacaciones me gustaria visitar la zona de Burgos , Valladolid y no se que embalses hay para pescar Black bass o Lucios a ver si alguien puede darme informacion de algun embalse. Gracias!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola WTFishing7.

Bueno, pues en Castilla y León ahora anda el tema complicado en cuanto a la pesca de estas dos especies. De hecho, la celebración del último Cto. de Castilla y León de Black-Bass desde orilla se tuvo realizar en Extremadura, concretamente en el embalse de García de Sola ya que no se podía realizar en Castilla y León debido en teoría a lo del dichoso decreto sobre especies invasoras, aunque a saber cuál fue el verdadero motivo...

Le aconsejo que antes de disponerte a pescar, se informe bien de cómo anda bien el tema por allí sobre la pesca de estas especies en dicha comunidad autónoma no sea que pueda tener problemas con la pesca de dichas especies.

Además, por la zona que comenta, Valladolid y Burgos, la verdad, lo va a tener complicado. Yo desde luego no conozco ninguna zona por esas provincias favorable para la pesca de estas dos especies. Sin duda, en toda Castilla y León, los sitios por referencia para el lucio y el black-bass son *Ricobayo y Almendra*, y además, buenos lucios los que han salido de esas dos masas de agua, auténticos bicharracos. Aunque estos dos embalses caen a un buen tiro de piedra desde Valladolid. Desde Burgos ya ni le cuento.

Un saludo y buena pesca  :Smile:

----------

